# Haulin cows



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Hauled all of my pairs to sale a week ago. Cows averaged $1.15 lb and the calves ranged from $3.20 to $5.19 lb. pretty happy with that. Also helped haul neighbors cows east to the flint hills. It was a nice long jaunt and gave the ol Cat something to purr about.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice Looking rig terymo...whats up with the short pipes ? you must pull a grain wagon too.. them short pipes, makes them cows sniff your cat shit  .. you get any wind where you are or did you get lucky and miss it ?


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Hell it's windy here every day snow. Been getting some good rains, good to have some moisture back in the soil and the wheat actually looks like we may have a half decent crop.

This truck hauls an awful lot of grain. Hate to ruin the stacks at the elevator.

Trey


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't blame ya.. I was just give'n a little grief .. hell of a nice looking Pete though... Glad to hear your still kick'n out there.. I was watching RFD yesterday they showed footage of the wheat tour, they were west of you .. man the wheat looked tuff there..ankle height and thin.. good to hear your getting wet there..


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks like a farmer rig , wet kit and short stacks , I see no train horns either so I know he is not a real bullhauler . God bless those part timers ................I hear ya on the elevator, my drivers hated to pull anything other than a pot, during harvest I would pull my trucks off the road to pull grain hoppers . Here we go into elevators that can dump on the outside due to I will not take off my tall straights. 13'6'' at the tip ............................have a few feedyards that we can get into their mills without any trouble , makes it nice too. If we do have to go into shitholes we have a 86 359 pete and a 94 frieghtliner with short pipes . Some places we just back in and dump , talk about piss's a farmer off .


----------

